
Amazon Go cashierless convenience store opening to the public - kompressor
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/amazon/amazon-go-cashierless-convenience-store-opening-to-the-public/
======
herodotus
I just don't see any real value to the elimination of this entire sector of
work: people you get to know (because you shop for food more often than
anything else), who you can chat with, smile at, and be a human. When I become
king for a day, I will ban check-out automation.

